# Facebook Question



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Yesterday I looked up an old friend on Facebook, but I did not leave any kind of message. Today I got a friend request from him. Thats nice, but how did he know I was thinking of him? How did he know I looked at his Facebook page?


----------



## toyachell (May 22, 2014)

Strange coincidence. There is No way for someone to know Who is searching them. Now if u two have mutual friends u could have popped up on his home page. I Hope you accepted tho! I would have taken it as a sign! Haha!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Did you 'Like' is page?


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Your name could have popped up in his "people you may know" area.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

arabian knight said:


> Did you 'Like' is page?


He does not have a business page... there is no "like" button.


----------



## toyachell (May 22, 2014)

Then most likely what happened is you popped up on his page in the "people you my know" section.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

HoofPick said:


> Your name could have popped up in his "people you may know" area.



+1....... Most likely what happened


----------



## SeanT (May 9, 2014)

Yea, Facebook is huge on watching your key strokes. Go to amazon and check out something random. Go back to Facebook and you will see random related stuff pop up in your feed. It's cool and not cool at the same time. 

That's how I found this forum btw...

Facebook will always recommend based on search and nothing more.


----------

